# Paslode Nailer Problem



## Beachy (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a Paslode Impulse IM 350/90 CT. I have not used it for about a year. It will not fire or start the fan. When I press it against a surface as normal the green flashing LED changes to red flashing and stays like that until I take the battery out. Gas is ok, battery brand new and charged and correct nails in. I have cleaned and lubed it. Disconnected the white cable to the fan and checked the wiring to the fan. At me witts end!! Any ideas?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

From what I have found in the manuals online, red light says charge battery. Maybe a bad battery? Did you fully charge it before using?
Hopefully one of the guys with a paslode will chime in with other advice.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

It sounds like a possible faulty battery. The only time I've seen the red flashing light is when the battery is too weak for the gun to function properly.

Try charging the battery again. Make sure it's seated in the charger completely and also make sure the outlet isn't switched, cutting power to the charger.

It sounds dumb, but I've done it myself.:furious:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

There's an off chance that there is something in the battery compartment that is causing a short. Check that out while you're charging the battery.


----------



## Beachy (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys but a battery was taken out of a working nailer, straight into mine. Plus a new fully charged one was tried too. Contacts in the compartment look good. I have noticed that the fan does start but stops a split second later


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Beachy said:


> Thanks Guys but a battery was taken out of a working nailer, straight into mine. Plus a new fully charged one was tried too. Contacts in the compartment look good. I have noticed that the fan does start but stops a split second later


Hmmm, that's a new one on me.:blink:

It's starting to sound like an electrical/electronic issue. .:sad:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Is this battery a real Paslode, or one of the Mexican ebay knockoffs?
I have had similar problems from time to time, and I suspect the battery is not a great fit.


----------



## Beachy (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Warren. It is a Paslode battery and fits fine.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

is it an older nailer? in my experience, the wiring harness sometimes go bad with age and use. rarely, the circuit board and spark unit go bad, but can.


----------



## Beachy (Apr 9, 2011)

Its about 6 years old. Is that old?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I would check the wiring-I had to fix mine due to a short just before the turn into the battery compartment.


----------



## bluesjoc (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah 6 yrs is probably about the time i had to tear my 900420 down and do a rebuild kit on it also. I am guessing your talking about the version Paslode came out with in 2003.? Keep in mind you will have to change out the upper and lower O ring on the older version. In 2005 they came out with a revised version of the 900420 and the front O ring is steel and saves you about 45 min. in doing a tune up.
My advice is do the tune up and keep it for a back up gun so you wont have to worry about down time in the field.
2003 model and 2005 model and the CF325


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i had the same problem with one of my guns, turns out just put it back together sloppy. It flashed red telling me something was wrong. My issue just ended up being an Oring that didnt get seated properly cause i was rushing. Hope that helps.


----------

